# Cattleya labiata fm (or var) purpureo-striata



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 22, 2019)

This the the best flowering it has done since the five years I’ve had the plant. Flowers are bigger and fuller then before, about 16 cm natural spread. And the presentation is the most ideal this time. Way to brighten up the cold Toronto weather!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 22, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2019)

very nice colour. Not much 'striata'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks!

The ‘striata’ refers to to lavender lines or waterfall markings on the lip.

I think I will name this cultivar ‘TheThree Amigos’ lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2019)

I thought it was petal striations/veining, not the lip


----------



## gego (Dec 24, 2019)

Extremely beautiful!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 25, 2019)

Wowwwww.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragements.

I hope it will last the next 9 days in good condition to take for AOS monthly judging!


----------



## Phaladdict (Jan 2, 2020)

Very very nice, does it have a single sheat? By the way when I say thath normally labiata flower early autumn I was referring to natural light not under lights, the gradual change of photo period on northern emisohere is not exactly same as t5, under lights things tend to changes, you can flower it any time for thath matter... 
Great flowers


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks PhalAddict. 

This labiata has a single sheath this time (sometimes double) but as such it cannot be confuse with a jenmanii. I have had jenmaniis with two sheaths and one sheath in the same plant at the same time. 

As for growing under lights, the bloom patterns of labiata can be manipulated under strict night length control, but not jenmanii (which can bloom twice a year without rest). Since I switch my hours to 12 hours daylight in Sept/Oct, (back to 14-16 hour summers) plants usually follow their natural blooming cycle, particularly my Paph species collection.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 4, 2020)

Keep us posted about how the judging goes?!

And btw. I think, I saw you mentioning a collection of 300 Catts - Something I imagine? Or if not, where do you have space to grown such an abundance? 

And would love to see photos of your growing conditions!  Always an inspiration - and inspiration is sorely needed as my apartment, apart from the kitchen and the bathroom, tends to look like Erica (NYCEric)!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2020)

The plant was seriously analyzed during judging and almost was scored for an award but was passed reluctantly due to twisting in the middle flower dorsal sepal (which to me isn’t that bad ... it is a species after all and not a flat and round hybrid). This is the best labiata to have been presented in this region and yet failed to be acknowledged . Oh well, next time. 

Here are pics from that day at judging. Spectacular even with the ‘twist’.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice flower to plant ratio


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2020)

You'll have to show it again before the dorsal sepal furls (see earlier photos)


----------



## Don I (Jan 7, 2020)

Really nice.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2020)

Guldal, if your house looks like mine, you're in trouble!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks all. Hopefully next blooming one year (!!!!) from now will be just as nice for colour and size. If there are only two flowers then, I will have to change the name to ‘Dos Amigos’ lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

Jens, my collections of 300 cattleyas are spread over several locations; my indoor light shelves, two friend’s greenhouses, and at the Montreal Botanical Garden (which I’m donating plants to preserve the rarer species).


----------



## Guldal (Jan 16, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Jens, my collections of 300 cattleyas are spread over several locations; my indoor light shelves, two friend’s greenhouses, and at the Montreal Botanical Garden (which I’m donating plants to preserve the rarer species).



Ah, that makes sense! I was starting to wonder, if you were living in a canadian version of Nero Wolfe's 3-5 storey (depending wether you include the basement and the rooftop plant rooms or not) brownstone townhouse on 35th street, N.Y.?! 



NYEric said:


> Guldal, if your house looks like mine, you're in trouble!



I'm probably not quite there....yet! But I think one could say, that I'm working hard in that direction  Judge for yourself:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

You grow well with a small window! 
Since we are all showing our growing areas, here’s my humble grow space:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

And my last tank with yellow jacket endler guppies:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 16, 2020)

Let’s see your stove tops.


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2020)

Lol.... I'm in tears!! Above question!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

The whole apartment is filled with plants except the kitchen LOL


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2020)

Maybe you and nyeric are neighbors?? He also grows orchids in an apt. Setup Kind of like yours....urban rainforest in office, living room, kitchen etc..


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

Kindred spirits lol


----------



## Guldal (Jan 17, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Let’s see your stove tops.





troy said:


> Maybe you and nyeric are neighbors?? He also grows orchids in an apt.



No one beats Eric (NYEric) - he is the only one so far, who has shown his stove in the kitchen filled with plants!

But I think there might be possibilities for starting a transatlantic branch (pun not intended) of OA (Orchioholics Anonymous)! 

Leslie, very inspiring pics....I'm in dire need to get better light for the plants placed recessed from my window! (and as I am in such matters not the most practical guy in the world, I will study your pics better for getting ideas for that!)


----------



## Guldal (Jan 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Kindred spirits lol



Leslie, why don't you join Gianfranco (Phaladdict), JeanLux and yours truly for a little STC-get-together at the orchid show in Dresden (Dresdner Ostern) - you can always ask Popow to bring the plants you buy across the atlantic?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 18, 2020)

Jens, I have been looking at the Dresden show for 2 years now. I may just pop by!!! 
I was looking at the Ibis Hotel, Holiday Inn or Wyndham... are any of these close to the show venues? I have no idea. Looking at dates April 2-6th... I don't suppose I could visit Popow nursery (not sure how far from Dresden)...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 6, 2020)

So it’s been 10 months from last blooming, my labiata etc etc (long fm and varietal designations) aka The Three Amigos, has decided to bloom the first of all my land of cattleyas this season. Luckily it produced 3 flowers so the cultivar name stays another year. 

Still in single sheath this bloom.... but the second new growth that matured earlier last month failed to launch buds (dried up) 

I present her to all the world now: NS 15.5 cm (growth will be larger as its only day2-3 of waking up):








Culture: T5 lights x 4 bulbs 12 inch below, warm all summer and more if new growth, reduce lights to 12-14 hrs in winter hours in fall, feed regular when growing and flowering, reduce in winter to allow longer dryness while resting. When growths starts in late spring, increase water and feed.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 6, 2020)

That one is absolutely beautiful. It gets an award in my books.

Really nice posts and pics of those growing areas shown a year or so ago. The high-rise apartments view of the outside is fantastic too!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2020)

Leslie, your 'Three Tres Amigos' (think, all in Spanish would be better than a mix of English and Spanish, or not?) are real eye catchers. Love these flowers.
As to your question from January this year....the distance by car between the Dresden Show and the nursery of Mr. Popow is more or less 300 km. Should be a stone's throw for you Canadians. Lol


----------



## monocotman (Nov 6, 2020)

Leslie, those are very lovely!
I always think that growths that produce flower buds that then dry up should produce extra large growths next year,
David


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice setup! What are those flask in the last photo on the left side?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice setup! What are those flask in the last photo on the left side?


Hmmm flasks in which pic?


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hmmm flasks in which pic?



I think maybe the jars in the pic below.





But maybe not in the container below --- false teeth or liver maybe. I think I'll skip dinner tonight


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 7, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> I think maybe the jars in the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 23106
> 
> ...


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 7, 2020)

Very very nice flowering. I have two tipo plants. Both are in spathes (double spathe).


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2020)

How do you people live like that? 
"necessity is the father of invention", I suppose.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Those are tenebrosa sibs (Rainforest x Piping Rock) and papuanum album flasks.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 7, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> How do you people live like that?
> "necessity is the father of invention", I suppose.


My home is invaded by orchids! A sanctuary for me mind!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 7, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> How do you people live like that?
> "necessity is the father of invention", I suppose.



hahahaha ...... I think I agree! ...... it is due to necessity. Sheer necessity. Humans are clever. Very clever.
I guess that cats and dogs etc could have been too ------ but unfortunately they didn't get the benefit of helping 'hands'.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> My home is invaded by orchids! A sanctuary for me mind!



hehe ..... true ...... being surrounded by orchids is .... well ........ living in paradise hehehe


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 8, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The plant was seriously analyzed during judging and almost was scored for an award but was passed reluctantly due to twisting in the middle flower dorsal sepal (which to me isn’t that bad ... it is a species after all and not a flat and round hybrid). This is the best labiata to have been presented in this region and yet failed to be acknowledged . Oh well, next time.
> 
> Here are pics from that day at judging. Spectacular even with the ‘twist’.
> 
> ...





DrLeslieEe said:


> This the the best flowering it has done since the five years I’ve had the plant. Flowers are bigger and fuller then before, about 16 cm natural spread. And the presentation is the most ideal this time. Way to brighten up the cold Toronto weather!
> 
> View attachment 17384
> View attachment 17385
> ...


Exeptional!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, your 'Three Tres Amigos' (think, all in Spanish would be better than a mix of English and Spanish, or not?) are real eye catchers. Love these flowers.
> As to your question from January this year....the distance by car between the Dresden Show and the nursery of Mr. Popow is more or less 300 km. Should be a stone's throw for you Canadians. Lol


I named it in Spanglish actually because it helps the world understand the meaning better lol.

Three hundred kilometres in Europe is equivalent to 800 km here lol. We are all flat lands and straight roads!


----------

